# Ken-flo just can't keep it in his pants...



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/2a6s3za.gif/ http://g.imageshack.us/img41/2a6s3za.gif/1/

Look at Kennys left leg after he knees BJ


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

I cant see the gif... heres the link

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/2a6s3za.gif/


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

thats disgusting i dont wanna know what that is.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

...Did he piss himself?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

LMAOOOOOO what a lame


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't see nuthin.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Look at his left knee after he misses the knee. Something shoots out of the bottom of his shorts


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

So what are the reactions from Kenny fans???.... Just curious.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

um...wow I was eating a snack and that actually made me a tad sick. I would have never thought this actually went on inside.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

When you gotta go, you gotta go


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

maybe he just really liked bj? :confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i think that's sweat falling out of his cup. as his leg raises, cup is lifted away from groin, sweat comes out. yes, its gross


----------



## zDerek (Oct 24, 2007)

HexRei said:


> i think that's sweat falling out of his cup. as his leg raises, cup is lifted away from groin, sweat comes out. yes, its gross


Yeah, but to shoot out like that? wouldn't it just kind of.. dribble out


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah.. it shot out, wtf?


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

that is gross someone explain this to me!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

zDerek said:


> Yeah, but to shoot out like that? wouldn't it just kind of.. dribble out


if the cup had been sealed around his groin long enough to build up enough sweat, nah. it'd be like filling your mouth with water and then facing downward and opening your mouth. perhaps even more forceful given that his leg was in motion.

and plus, there really is no other explanation.


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

He drank too much water, and pissed himself. We leave it at that.


----------



## Lochtsa (Apr 3, 2009)

That was nasty


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Its sad that the "Ball-sweat in a cup" idea is the least disturbing explanation for this...


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

this would be so much funnier if it had landed on bj


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It can't be sweat! how dare you say that! it was a LOAD!!!!!!! KENNY'S SHOOTING LOADDDDDDDS because BJ is so hairless and sexy
That's in my top 10 for all time gifs. Someone who doesn't mind should make that their avatar.


----------



## zDerek (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it bad that the theory behind this intrigues me?


----------



## Breath (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Yes it is.


----------



## Nyahnyah (Aug 10, 2009)

Seems fake to me


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lol he totally pissed himself >.<


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

6toes said:


> Its sad that the "Ball-sweat in a cup" idea is the least disturbing explanation for this...


That comment is so true, and very funny.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

My guess is that is sweat.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

HexRei said:


> if the cup had been sealed around his groin long enough to build up enough sweat, nah. it'd be like filling your mouth with water and then facing downward and opening your mouth. perhaps even more forceful given that his leg was in motion.
> 
> and plus, there really is no other explanation.


How dare you muddy this debate with facts!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I learned a lot in this thread.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Marking his territory? :dunno:


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone can use it as an avatar, I don't care.


----------



## Nyahnyah (Aug 10, 2009)

Dylanfsd said:


> Anyone can use it as an avatar, I don't care.


I was gonna use it but if you resize it too fit the restrictions you really can't see it


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Funny


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

You know i think this thread is funnier than the actual gif. I mean it is funny too but i read through and i was laughing harder at things that people said than when i saw the sweat... or splooge. anyway. Whatever it is kenny needs to keep that to himself. Maybe get a Girlfriend over before he suits up... or just pee first if that was it. and if its sweat... get shorts that do not leak all over the octagon!


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

im not quite sure, because im always pretty drunk by the main event, but i think i remember ken flos corner pouring water down his shorts in between rounds, i also remember seeing dan hendersons corner do this


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

wtf? How many answers are there.. im pretty sure he pissed himself. (Drank too much water earlier.. just came out) Now im hearing about ball sweat, Its a fake, and now water being poured down his pants... wtf


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

...............................................


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

how the hell could anyone even spot that someone has way to much time but funny azz thread:wink03:


----------



## Breath (Aug 10, 2009)

When I first saw this thread title, I was afraid that maybe Kenny was arrested for indecent exposure or worse, ****.

I'm glad it turned out to be funny though.

I did always wonder sometimes though : What if fighter had to NO.1 in the middle of the fight? I mean you are supposed to take care of that before the fight but it could happen.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

If it was water poured down his pants .... is that cheating?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Breath said:


> I did always wonder sometimes though : What if fighter had to NO.1 in the middle of the fight? I mean you are supposed to take care of that before the fight but it could happen.


tim sylvia's reaction to that was to smear it all over valentijn overeem's leg.


----------



## wateva (Jun 1, 2009)

lol you guys are ridiculious. Its a loose string on his shorts that falls off. You can see its hanging there before he lifts his knee.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

wateva said:


> lol you guys are ridiculious. Its a loose string on his shorts that falls off. You can see its hanging there before he lifts his knee.


that makes more sense than any answer i've seen so far. weird that he had a string that big loose inside his shorts though.


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

SUR1109 said:


> how the hell could anyone even spot that someone has way to much time but funny azz thread:wink03:


What do you mean way too much time? Someone watched the fight and noticed it. How is that way too much time? It is called an observation. Sometimes they happen.

Do you watch fights through welding goggles?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yeahhhhh, that just can't be. and if so gravity really did some hard work to get that down so fast. it has to be a sweat, or pee, or my favorite choice; a load.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

wateva said:


> lol you guys are ridiculious. Its a loose string on his shorts that falls off. You can see its hanging there before he lifts his knee.


For sure, and if it wasn't a piece of string then it was a small piece of fabric from the seam or liner of the shorts.

It reminds me of something I went through years ago. I was in a group at work and one of the guys said to me..."what the hell came out of your ass". I'm thinking, "what's this guy going on about?". Well, I look down and out of my pants cuff a dryer sheet was hanging out.

Silly sh*t happens.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I've looked like 4 times at that gif, once for every diff explanation. It's like JFK serious or something lol. I don't think it is fabric. It's def a liquid... 
But lets be honest, who here hasn't cum in their pants while pushing a soft oriental manboy against the fence? 
Anyone? 
Didn't think so.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like clue goo to me.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

He was certainly Ken FLOWING... no? anyone?


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> He was certainly Ken FLOWING... no? anyone?


I laughed.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I cant see anything, my computer screen musnt be able pick it up. all can see is the wet patch on the floor but nothing coming from his shorts.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dylanfsd said:


> I laughed.


Thanks man.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

Nyahnyah said:


> Seems fake to me


thats what i think too


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

maybe he tried doing that whole no masturbation and no sex 1 month before fights........ all that grappling got him excited?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Weird gif. I really don't see how this could be real. It doesn't look like a piece of fabric falling, but for those that think it's bodily fluid, how do you explain the stream? If he peed or came, it would soak directly into his cup and the fabric around it. It's not like his d*ck is sticking out and pointing directly down his leg at the opening in his shorts. Do you guys often buy cups 5 sizes too small for you, so that your d*ck hangs out of it? The only thing that makes sense is the sweat build-up in the cup, or simply put, it's a fabrication. Not sure why somebody would make it up; maybe they thought the puddle underneath the fighters at the moment of the gif would be the right spot to add such an effect...:dunno:


----------



## Orangester (Aug 10, 2009)

Did he just piss in the ring?


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Wait wait wait all! There's a guy on sherdog that discovered that it isn't piss, but a string of his shorts that let loose. He even did a zoom on the gif and we can clearly see that he's right.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This whole damn thread is strange.


----------



## Breath (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope it's a string. That would make me feel better.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

only read page one but im gonna go ahead and call BS... that was edited. easy enough to do for someone like myself. a couple reasons... 

1. it seems to travel on an unnatural angle away from his leg, in a perfect stream.
2. How does it escape his cup?


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow I don't know what to make of all these theories... haha


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Someone find us the fight and go to 3:30 of the 3rd round.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Someone find us the fight and go to 3:30 of the 3rd round.


I did, and you still see it. So that rules out the theory I had that it's a fake. I'm still banking on what someone said earlier that it was a thread "snapping" that caused it to be hurled to the ground.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> I did, and you still see it. So that rules out the theory I had that it's a fake. I'm still banking on what someone said earlier that it was a thread "snapping" that caused it to be hurled to the ground.


yeah i just went and looked for myself and its there. Its even more funny because right after that Ken does his humping takedown attempts to Bj that me and my friends laughed at during the fight.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i just rewatched it on my 72in hd flatscreen and its just a string tht came loose the link on the first page seems to have sped it up cuz it doesnt come out tht fast on real time


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SUR1109 said:


> i just rewatched it on my 72in hd flatscreen and its just a string tht came loose


Yeah il take a person who has 138 posts to his name word on this. :confused03: :confused03: :confused03:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah il take a person who has 138 posts to his name word on this. :confused03: :confused03: :confused03:


Lol, why not? He's a paid member and he has the most plausible theory yet.:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Lol, why not? He's a paid member and he has the most plausible theory yet.:confused02:


Cause im not gonna let him ruin this hilarious theory that KenFlo busted a load during the fight for some boring ass theory that its a piece of string.!!!!!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

So... I have less than 30 posts... if I made up a theory would it automaticly suck?


----------



## Dylanfsd (Jun 5, 2009)

The only people who aren't taking this for what it really is, are the ken-flo fans.. It wasnt a string.. wtf?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Fap?



It's clearly a tampon string....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

God, I hate when that happens. Every time I try to hump BJ.


----------



## rsquared1769 (Aug 12, 2009)

How do people find this stuff?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> So... I have less than 30 posts... if I made up a theory would it automaticly suck?


Yea basically.... 500+ before they get decent.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

SUR1109 said:


> i just rewatched it on my 72in hd flatscreen and its just a string tht came loose the link on the first page seems to have sped it up cuz it doesnt come out tht fast on real time


This. High Definition for the win.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Dylanfsd said:


> He drank too much water, and pissed himself. We leave it at that.


thats funny. I see where he gets his nickname now. Should be kenny kenflo fo sho florian


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe he just got so aroused by BJ Penn's sexy ears, it just came out with out him knowing.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG...he talked the talk and came the come....Inroducing Ken "THE FLOW" Florian...YOU CAN'T STOP HIM YOU CAN ONLY HOPE TO CONTAIN HIM


----------

